# Momma Rabbit on Antibiotics, Will It Affect The Kits?



## Pipp (Jan 23, 2017)

Posting for a friend, she has angoras and just had a surprise litter, the mom is on antibiotics (Chloramphenicol) for a chronic respiratory infection, she can't stop taking them, how will this affect the kits? 

Pipp


----------



## JBun (Jan 23, 2017)

The info that I found says it's not recommended for use in pregnant or nursing animals, as it's passed through the milk and can affect the bone marrow. Rabbits are never specifically mentioned though. It mentions cats and dogs, and since rabbits metabolize meds different to cats and dogs I'm not sure if this applies the same to them or not. I've included the two references that I found.
http://wildpro.twycrosszoo.org/S/00Chem/ChComplex/Chloramphenicol.htm
http://www.wedgewoodpetrx.com/learn...ners/chloramphenicol-for-cats-and-horses.html


----------



## Pipp (Jan 23, 2017)

I wonder if another antibiotic might be better for the kits?


----------

